# Macedonian: words different from both Bulgarian and Serbian



## Orlin

Здравейте!
В тази тема има един такъв пример: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1858950 (пост № 3). Предполагам, че това са доста малко случаи. Можете ли да посочите и други такива?
Предварително ви благодаря.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

I'm not sure, but one such example may be the word *прашање* (= question), which Macedonian shares with Slovenian (*vprašanje*), but neither with Serbian nor (apparently) with Bulgarian.


----------



## Teyata

Аз ще давам няколко примери на селския диялект на моето семейство, което е от јужна Македония.
I'll give some examples from my family's village dialect. They are mostly from southern Macedonia (not everyone is from the same area so it's hard to say exactly where it originates - a good part of them are from Carev Dvor, however.) I'm not fluent in Macedonian or Bulgarian by the way, my family is part of the Macedonian diaspora in America.

*Пули* - to look, see (e.g. Сакаш да пулиш телевизија?) I always wonder where this word comes from since I'm pretty sure it's not Greek or Bulgarian. Πούλεις means "you sell" in Greek.
*Вели* - to say (каже is also used)
*Зборува* [my family says зборви] - to talk, speak. Збор means word.
*Мачка* - to paint (I think this verb means means to trample in Bulgarian?)
*Даскал(ка)* - teacher, from the Greek δάσκαλος. There will be a lot of Greek/Turkish/Albanian examples in each language so that's the only one I'll list.
*Ќерка *- daughter. This is, according to Wiktionary, from Proto-Slavic _dъkti_ but you'd never know it 
*Чупе/а - *little girl/older girl
*Алишта - *clothes

Note: пули, даскал, and чупе are dialectal examples. I'm pretty sure the rest are standard but I may be wrong. Anyway that's all I could come up with for now  If anyone knows the etymology of some of these let me know! 

Some may just be Macedonian innovations, though. A funny story: My family uses the word шмуте to mean a cutie (e.g. Ти си шмуте едно). My whole life I thought this was a real word, but when I asked my grandma why no one else understood it she said it was the name of a dog in their village! None of the kids in America knew because all the babas and dedos used it!


----------



## bibax

> Ќерка - daughter. This is, according to Wiktionary, from Proto-Slavic dъkti but you'd never know it.


*Ќерка* is not so different from BCS: *kćerka*, diminutive of kći, gen. kćere;

Czech: *dcerka* (or *cerka*), diminutive of dci, gen. dceře;
Polish: *córka*, dim. of córa;
OCS: dъšti, gen. dъštere;


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

bibax said:


> *Ќерка* is not so different from BCS: *kćerka*, diminutive of kći, gen. kćere;
> 
> Czech: *dcerka* (or *cerka*), diminutive of dci, gen. dceře;
> Polish: *córka*, dim. of córa;


 
Also Slovenian: *hčerka*, dim. of *hči*


----------



## Azori

In Slovak: *dcérka*, dim. of *dcéra*


----------



## boozer

Teyata said:


> *Пули* - to look, see (e.g. Сакаш да пулиш телевизија?) I always wonder where this word comes from since I'm pretty sure it's not Greek or Bulgarian. Πούλεις means "you sell" in Greek. - We certainly have such a verb in Bulgarian, which means to gape with stupidity, more or less
> *Мачка* - to paint (I think this verb means means to trample in Bulgarian?); yes, and "crumple" as well
> *Даскал(ка)* - teacher, from the Greek δάσκαλος. There will be a lot of Greek/Turkish/Albanian examples in each language so that's the only one I'll list. - That is a very typically Bulgarian word, too, albeit slightly antiquated
> *Ќерка *- daughter. - surely a slightly modified Bulgarian word - щерка


----------



## DenisBiH

> *Пули* - to look, see (e.g. Сакаш да пулиш телевизија?) I always wonder where this word comes from since I'm pretty sure it's not Greek or Bulgarian. Πούλεις means "you sell" in Greek.


*buljiti* I presume would be equivalent in BCS, with the same meaning as boozer gave



> *Вели* - to say (каже is also used)


*
velim, veliš*,... (defective verb) - often used colloquially in Bosnian, not sure about Serbian but I presume the usage is similar



> *Зборува* [my family says зборви] - to talk, speak. Збор means word.


*zboriti*, somewhat poetic




> *Ќерка *- daughter. This is, according to Wiktionary, from Proto-Slavic _dъkti_ but you'd never know it


As people have said, *kćerka*, colloquially also *ćerka*


----------



## DenisBiH

> *Ќерка *- daughter. - *surely a slightly modified Bulgarian word - щерка*




Not likely.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

DenisBiH said:


> Not likely.


 
I agree. I thought we had established that it's a common Slavic word, so on what basis should we assume that the Macedonian version is "a slightly modified Bulgarian word"? In other words, is there any evidence to suggest that Macedonian borrowed this word from Bulgarian and then changed it, whereas other Slavic languages have retained it from proto-Slavic (in various forms)?


----------



## Leox10

> Пули - to look, see (e.g. Сакаш да пулиш телевизија?) I always wonder where this word comes from since I'm pretty sure it's not Greek or Bulgarian. Πούλεις means "you sell" in Greek.



The Ukrainian  words 

_*пули*тися, в*пули*тися, в*тупи*тися_ 

have the same meaning - to look  stupid and long  at somebody


----------



## DenisBiH

TriglavNationalPark said:


> I agree. I thought we had established that it's a common Slavic word, so on what basis should we assume that the Macedonian version is "a slightly modified Bulgarian word"? In other words, is there any evidence to suggest that Macedonian borrowed this word from standard (or colloquial) Bulgarian and then changed it, whereas other Slavic languages have retained it from proto-Slavic (in various forms)?




Apart from that, if I'm not mistaken, щ (št) as a reflex of Proto-Slavic -kt- is a particularly Bulgarian (and OCS) phenomenon. On the other hand, BCS has -ć- there, and the reflex -ќ- in the Macedonian example seems to align more closely with BCS.


----------



## Teyata

Haha I love it! I'm happy that all the Slavic words have those random words in common. I thought of 3 more possible examples:
Лафи - to speak (don't quote me on this but I've read this is a Macedonian word used in Greece. Any confirmations?)
Сака - to want (I always thought this was a weird transformation of Bulgarian иска, but I'm don't know really. And сака is used in Western Bulgaria right?)
Забен специалист - orthodontist (but most people could understand this, not sure if it's standard in the other languages though)

I'm out of ideas really. Hopefully someone from Macedonia can help. Do any other Slavic languages have words similar to чупе or алишта?


By the way, has anyone noticed that in dialects the reflexes aren't always "realized" in the same way? For example, we always say гашти instead of гаќи and ќе instead of ште, but плешки instead of плеќи or плешти. We say Пек`л/Пекъл (Hell/Baked) instead of пекол, солзи instead сълзи, гъз instead of газ, etc. I feel that the concept of a descendant reflex is more complex and dependent on surrounding phonemes than "every x becomes y."


----------



## boozer

TriglavNationalPark said:


> I agree. I thought we had established that it's a common Slavic word, so on what basis should we assume that the Macedonian version is "a slightly modified Bulgarian word"? In other words, is there any evidence to suggest that Macedonian borrowed this word from Bulgarian and then changed it, whereas other Slavic languages have retained it from proto-Slavic (in various forms)?


Well, you're going too deep and assuming things I never meant to say.  I have no problem accepting it is a proto-Slavic word. All I wanted to say is that the word surely exists and is universally understood in my language.

Maybe this misconception is due to the word "modified" which implies a deliberate action. That is certainly not the case.  All I meant to say is that the word is slighly different in Bulgarian...


----------



## Mantae

Teyata said:


> Haha I love it! I'm happy that all the Slavic words have those random words in common. I thought of 3 more possible examples:
> Лафи - to speak (don't quote me on this but I've read this is a Macedonian word used in Greece. Any confirmations?)
> Сака - to want (I always thought this was a weird transformation of Bulgarian иска, but I'm don't know really. And сака is used in Western Bulgaria right?)
> Забен специалист - orthodontist (but most people could understand this, not sure if it's standard in the other languages though)
> 
> I'm out of ideas really. Hopefully someone from Macedonia can help. Do any other Slavic languages have words similar to чупе or алишта?
> 
> 
> By the way, has anyone noticed that in dialects the reflexes aren't always "realized" in the same way? For example, we always say гашти instead of гаќи and ќе instead of ште, but плешки instead of плеќи or плешти. We say Пек`л/Пекъл (Hell/Baked) instead of пекол, солзи instead сълзи, гъз instead of газ, etc. I feel that the concept of a descendant reflex is more complex and dependent on surrounding phonemes than "every x becomes y."


Лафя occurs in Bulgarian, where it means to chat. 
Сака occurs in Western dialects in Bulgaria.
About the third example, it's not used but it would be understood.


----------



## natasha2000

> *Мачка* - to paint (I think this verb means means to trample in Bulgarian?); yes, and "crumple" as well



And in Serbian, there's a word mackati which is used as to paint badly, poorely. When you want to offend a painter, you say to him that he is macka.

Шта си намацкао то ту?


----------



## Orlin

natasha2000 said:


> And in Serbian, there's a word mackati which is used as to paint badly, poorely. When you want to offend a painter, you say to him that he is macka.
> 
> Шта си намацкао то ту?


 
Mislim da srpski mackati odgovara bugarskom žargonskom мацам: Какво си намацал тук?


----------



## Duya

Orlin said:


> Mislim da srpski mackati odgovara bugarskom žargonskom мацам: Какво си намацал тук?



Da, to je "deminutivni" oblik od *mazati. *Čuje se i oblik "macati": "Ala se namacala" = loše, nespretno se našminkala.


----------



## DarkChild

Teyata said:


> Haha I love it! I'm happy that all the Slavic words have those random words in common. I thought of 3 more possible examples:
> Лафи - to speak (don't quote me on this but I've read this is a Macedonian word used in Greece. Any confirmations?)
> Сака - to want (I always thought this was a weird transformation of Bulgarian иска, but I'm don't know really. And сака is used in Western Bulgaria right?)
> Забен специалист - orthodontist (but most people could understand this, not sure if it's standard in the other languages though)
> 
> I'm out of ideas really. Hopefully someone from Macedonia can help. Do any other Slavic languages have words similar to чупе or алишта?
> 
> 
> By the way, has anyone noticed that in dialects the reflexes aren't always "realized" in the same way? For example, we always say гашти instead of гаќи and ќе instead of ште, but плешки instead of плеќи or плешти. We say Пек`л/Пекъл (Hell/Baked) instead of пекол, солзи instead сълзи, гъз instead of газ, etc. I feel that the concept of a descendant reflex is more complex and dependent on surrounding phonemes than "every x becomes y."



Your dialect seems very close to Bulgarian.


----------



## vladd

The Cyrillic letter "S"(dz) is also typical only for the Macedonian language
Some words that start with "s" that can't be found in another Slavic languages:

ѕиври - male underwear, don't know exactly how to translate it (standardized speech)
ѕуница - rainbow ( also standardized, commonly used in poems, literary works...)
ѕрцки - eyes (dialect from central Macedonia)
ѕвер - monster

The grammar category троен член is typical only for the Macedonian language:
човек*от* - човек*ов* - човек*он*
маса*та* - маса*ва* - маса*на*
дрво*то* - дрво*во* - дрво*но*


----------



## iobyo

Teyata said:
			
		

> Аз ще давам няколко примери на селския диялект на моето семейство, което е от јужна Македония.



Out of curiosity, is this an example of your dialect (_аз, ще, няколко, селския, което_)?



			
				Teyata said:
			
		

> *Мачка* - to paint (I think this verb means means to trample in Bulgarian?)



This word means "to smear" across all dialects, so it's expected that it would be used to mean "to paint".



			
				Teyata said:
			
		

> *Чупе/а - *little girl/older girl



This is an Albanian loanword (_çupë_) also present in Greek (_τσούπρα_).



			
				Teyata said:
			
		

> *Алишта - *clothes



I've been wondering about this one too.



			
				Teyata said:
			
		

> Note: пули, даскал, and чупе are dialectal examples. I'm pretty sure the  rest are standard but I may be wrong.



_Алишта_ is mentioned in dictionaries but I wouldn't say it's standard, at least not formal.



			
				Teyata said:
			
		

> If anyone knows the etymology of some of these let me know!



_Вели, мачка _and_ ќерка _are Slavic (possibly _зборува_ too), _даскал _is Greek, _чупе _is Albanian, and I'm not sure about _пули _and _алишта._



			
				Teyata said:
			
		

> Лафи - to speak (don't quote me on this but I've read this is a Macedonian word used in Greece. Any confirmations?)



That's correct. 

As far as dialects are concerned, I can only confirm its use in Kostur/Kastoria on the basis of my uncle using this word. It's also used in the Standard Language (as the variant _се лафосува_) with the meaning "to chat".



			
				Teyata said:
			
		

> Забен специалист - orthodontist (but most people could understand this, not sure if it's standard in the other languages though)



Also correct, though _ортодонт(ист) _would be his/her professional title.



			
				Teyata said:
			
		

> By the way, has anyone noticed that in dialects the reflexes aren't  always "realized" in the same way? For example, we always say гашти  instead of гаќи and ќе instead of ште, but плешки instead of плеќи or  плешти. We say Пек`л/Пекъл (Hell/Baked) instead of пекол, солзи instead  сълзи, гъз instead of газ, etc.



The southern dialects can have up to three or four reflexes:



*tj — _шт, шч, шќ, ќ_
*dj— _жд, жџ, жѓ, ѓ_
syllabic L — _ол, о,__ `л_, etc.
The frequency of a particular reflex in a dialect varies down to the sub-dialect level (i.e. to the speech of a village) though one is usually dominant. 

Unfortunately very little research has been done at that level.



			
				vladd said:
			
		

> The Cyrillic letter "S"(dz) is also typical only for the Macedonian language



The letterform is, but the phoneme is not (cf. Polish _dzwon, _Ukrainian _дзвоник_ and Macedonian _ѕвоно_).


----------



## al-sirbi

Tho word *чекор *(step) is different from Serbian *корак *. Don't know about Bulgarian word. 
And *бакнеж* is for sure not found in Serbian. I think it means look.


----------



## Arath

al-sarbi said:


> Tho word *чекор *(step) is different from Serbian *корак *. Don't know about Bulgarian word.
> And *бакнеж* is for sure not found in Serbian. I think it means look.


The Bulgarian word for step is *стъпка*.
I think *бакнеж* means "kiss", the Bulgarian word for that is *целувка.*


----------



## al-sirbi

Arath said:


> The Bulgarian word for step is *стъпка*.
> I think *бакнеж* means "kiss", the Bulgarian word for that is *целувка.*



You're right.It is kiss - *пољубац*. We also have word *целов/цјелов*
but it is rather archaic or more poetic.


----------



## iobyo

Macedonian also has _целивка _(_целивок _is a rare variant) with the same meaning, often used when referring to the kissing of icons or the hands of clergymen. This is because there's a preference for words similar to or derived from (Old) Church Slavonic when discussing religious themes (OCS: _цѣловати_).

And then there's _бацувка/бацунка_.


----------



## AthanatosBG

In bulgarian there's also а dialect word "бацам" (bacam), which means "to kiss".
"Дай да те бацна" (Day da te bacna) means "Give me to kiss you"


----------



## Orlin

AthanatosBG said:


> In bulgarian there's also а dialect word "бацам" (bacam), which means "to kiss".
> "Дай да те бацна" (Day da te bacna) means "Give me to kiss you"


 
Сериозно? Знаете ли в кой регион се използва тази дума?


----------



## jazyk

Можеби другите словенски јазици го немаат глаголот бара (to search, to look for).


----------



## boozer

jazyk said:


> Можеби другите словенски јазици го немаат глаголот бара (to search, to look for).


Имаме го на български, но използването му предизвиква смях, защото "барам" означава пипам, опипвам, и то обикновено по интимен начин 

Винаги ми е било много смешно когато някой ме попита служебно какви документи бараме за _издаване _на виза


----------



## jazyk

Значи овој збор би требало да биде во дебатата за словенски лажни пријатели.


----------



## iobyo

boozer said:


> Имаме го на български



Што е коренот од којшто е изведен? Можеби од прасл. _*бърати_?


----------



## Christo Tamarin

iobyo said:


> Што е коренот од којшто е изведен? Можеби од прасл. _*бърати_?


*Не*. Съгласно съ Българскиът етимологичен рѣчник, коренът на глаголът "*бара*" е същият/истиът, както въ "*борба*", но с удължен гласен звук. Звукът "о" се удължава до "а", както например "*роди*" => "*ражда*".

Прѣдставѣте си, една жена двамина я сакат, застанали сą един срѣщу друг, готвят се за бой, и единиът каже: "*А си ме побарал, а съм те убил!*". Това означавало: *If you start fighting me, I'm killing you. *Въ слѣдващитѣ десетилетия и векове при слѣдващитѣ поколения тѣзи думи промѣнили значението си: *If you touch me *(with a single finger)*, I'm killing you*. Въ повѣчето български диалекти "*бара*" е именно с това значение: *touch* with fingers, пипа, докосва. Така е било и въ диалектитѣ от Македония. Но там е станала още една промѣна: *{touching *with fingers*} => {searching, looking for}*. Прѣдставѣте си, *a man is looking for his money purse in his bag*. Старата славѣнска дума за "looking for" *иска* е загубила това си значение във всичкитѣ български диалекти. На изток започнали да казват *търси*: Човѣкът си я *търси* торбата (the man is shaking his bag), за да си я найде кесията. Човѣкът си я *търси* кесията в торбата. А въ нѣкои западни диалекти започнали да казват *бара*: Човѣкът *бара* въ торбата си, за да си я найде кесията. The man puts his fingers into his bag looking for his money purse. Because the man needs his money purse. Човѣкът си я *бара* кесията въ торбата. 

The changes of word meaning can be very very strange, as you can see.


----------



## iobyo

Благодарам на исцрпното објаснување, Христо.


----------



## Ogyn

orlin said:


> Сериозно? Знаете ли в кой регион се използва тази дума?



Не знам защо се очудвате. В Югоизточна България думата е напълно разбираема, диалектна е, но всеки си я разбира, когато бива използвана. Понякога се използва и с представка "из" (избацкал). "Гледай го к'ва снимка е избацкал на профила. В случая под "избацкал" ще се разбира "турил/сложил", но все пак зависи от контекста.


----------



## Aleksey Groz

For me it was very interesting word *idnina* (*future*). Although it's very logical (something what's going on) I needed a lot of time to get it. In BCS, word which we use for future is *budućnost*.


----------



## Orlin

Aleksey Groz said:


> For me it was very interesting word *idnina* (*future*). Although it's very logical (something what's going on) I needed a lot of time to get it. In BCS, word which we use for future is *budućnost*.


Nama je _иднина_ isto sasvim razumljiva iako, mislim, nije standardna bugarska reč. BCS *budućnost *= bugarski *бъдеще*.


----------



## Aleksey Groz

Orlin said:


> Nama je _иднина_ isto sasvim razumljiva iako, mislim, nije standardna bugarska reč. BCS *budućnost *= bugarski *бъдеще*.



Pa u BCS ne bi bila tako lako razumljiva. Ja sam je shvatio tek iz konteksta. Samu reč bih teško razumeo, iako makedonski razumem jako dobro, a pomalo i govorim. 
Da li se ova reč koristi u nekom dijalektu bugarskog?


----------



## Orlin

Aleksey Groz said:


> Pa u BCS ne bi bila tako lako razumljiva. Ja sam je shvatio tek iz konteksta. Samu reč bih teško razumeo, iako makedonski razumem jako dobro, a pomalo i govorim.
> Da li se ova reč koristi u nekom dijalektu bugarskog?


Nisam dovoljno stručni u bugarskoj dijalektologiji, i rekao bih da je sasvim moguće da se ova reč koristi u nekom našem dijalektu. Ali meni reč _иднина_ mnogo više liči na kalk iz nekog jezika (npr. po modelu francuskog _avenir_).


----------



## Orlin

ogyn said:


> Не знам защо се учудвате.


Извинявам се за отклонението от темата, но според правилата на форума тук следва да се пише правилно и да не объркваме изучаващите български език.


----------



## iveta957

orlin said:


> Сериозно? Знаете ли в кой регион се използва тази дума?



Сега се сещам, че преди няколко месеца, докато си писах с бургазлии, някой спомена именно "бацна" и аз в продължение на няколко дни се чудих какво значи, докато не попитах. Аз живея в Стара Загора и, честно казано, не бях чувала тази дума.


----------



## marco_2

Orlin said:


> Nisam dovoljno stručni u bugarskoj dijalektologiji, i rekao bih da je sasvim moguće da se ova reč koristi u nekom našem dijalektu. Ali meni reč _иднина_ mnogo više liči na kalk iz nekog jezika (npr. po modelu francuskog _avenir_).


 
As far as I know, in Bulgarian you have an adjective *иден, *e.g. *през идната седмица *(next week) - maybe in some dialects they formed a noun *иднина *as well...


----------



## xpictianoc

zanimljivo, na poljskom se kaže "*przyszłość*" šta manje više znači "ono što će doći". U tom slučaju možda marco 2 je u pravu i idnina polazi od glagola да ида  
idnata sedmica
iduća nedelja
*przyszły *tydzień


----------



## Orlin

marco_2 said:


> as far as i know, in bulgarian you have an adjective *иден, *e.g. *през идната седмица *(next week) - maybe in some dialects they formed a noun *иднина *as well...


 


xpictianoc said:


> zanimljivo, na poljskom se kaže "*przyszłość*" šta manje više znači "ono što će doći". U tom slučaju možda marco 2 je u pravu i idnina polazi od glagola да ида
> idnata sedmica
> iduća nedelja
> *przyszły *tydzień


Защо не? Тези предположения ми са съвсем логични и още повече потвърждават това, че *иднина* е може би разбираема дума за повечето българи въпреки това, че я няма в стандартния език.


----------



## Orlin

iveta957 said:


> Сега се сещам, че преди няколко месеца, докато си писах с бургазлии, някой спомена именно "бацна" и аз в продължение на няколко дни се чудих какво значи, докато не попитах. Аз живея в Стара Загора и, честно казано, не бях чувала тази дума.


Интересно, макар и може би не съвсем по темата, е това, че македонците, както и българите, използващи в родния си диалект "бацна", вероятно ще се учудят, че на сръбски "Баци ме доле" е съвсем не това, което очакват, а "Хвърли ме долу". Това е споменато и в "огромната" тема за лъжливите приятели в славянските езици.


----------



## DenisBiH

Makedonci isto kažu sedmica za sedmica? Jipi.


----------



## Orlin

DenisBiH said:


> Makedonci isto kažu sedmica za sedmica? Jipi.


Nisam potpuno siguran ali mislim da Makedonci koriste седмица kao Bugari i Srbi.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

MOD NOTE: Two posts unrelated to Macedonian have been moved HERE. Please use that thread to discuss the various words for "week" in BCS.


----------



## Orlin

orlin said:


> Защо не? Тези предположения ми са са ми съвсем логични и още повече потвърждават това, че *иднина* е може би разбираема дума за повечето българи въпреки това, че я няма в стандартния език.


Извинявам се за отклонението от темата, но случайно забелязах грешката след изтичане срока за редакция на поста.


----------



## boozer

Orlin said:


> Защо не? Тези предположения ми са съвсем логични и още повече потвърждават това, че *иднина* е може би разбираема дума за повечето българи въпреки това, че я няма в стандартния език.


Бих я разбрал без никакво съмнение, особено в контекст


----------



## Orlin

Според мен македонска дума, отговаряща на въпроса на темата, е *бран*: на български е _вълнá_, а на сръбски -_ талас_. Нека македонските участници потвърдят или отхвърлят предположението ми.


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> Според мен македонска дума, отговаряща на въпроса на темата, е *бран*: на български е _вълнá_, а на сръбски -_ талас_. Нека македонските участници потвърдят или отхвърлят *предположението ми*.




_Рибари, стари другари, кротко веслајте кајчето, да не ми прајте бранови, бранови, рацете да си одморам_... 

Mada bi u književnom srpskom trebala postojati i riječ _val_ (ne znam koliko se često koristi). Nego, je li ovo gore boldirano *ми* posesivni dativ?


----------



## Aleksey Groz

DenisBiH said:


> _Рибари, стари другари, кротко веслајте кајчето, да не ми прајте бранови, бранови, рацете да си одморам_...
> 
> Mada bi u književnom srpskom trebala postojati i riječ _val_ (ne znam koliko se često koristi). Nego, je li ovo gore boldirano *ми* posesivni dativ?



Postoji reč val, ali se u svakodnevnom govoru retko upotrebljava. Ali može i talas i val. Što bi ti rekao ''mere oba''


----------



## Orlin

DenisBiH said:


> _Рибари, стари другари, кротко веслајте кајчето, да не ми прајте бранови, бранови, рацете да си одморам_...
> 
> Mada bi u književnom srpskom trebala postojati i riječ _val_ (ne znam koliko se često koristi). Nego, je li ovo gore boldirano *ми* posesivni dativ?


1. Mislim da je na srpskom _talas_ običnije, a na hrvatskom - _val_, ali se obe reči koriste i u srpskom i u hrvatskom.
2. Ja bih rekao da je to posesivni dativ, a drugi ne pošto je većina Bugara učila u školi da su to *kratki oblici posesivnih zamenica, koji su uvek identični kratkim dativnim oblicima ličnih zamenica*, tako da je to sasvim specijalizirano gramatičko pitanje je li to isti oblik ili ne.


----------



## iobyo

Orlin said:


> Според мен македонска дума, отговаряща на въпроса на темата, е *бран*: на български е _вълнá_, а на сръбски -_ талас_. Нека македонските участници потвърдят или отхвърлят предположението ми.



_Бран_ is prescribed and, according to Koneski, it is from the Ohrid dialect. Yet I've only heard people in Ohrid (and Bitola) say _далга_. I've never heard it said, but an online dictionary lists _талас_/_талаз_ too.

How do you say 'rainbow'? We have two words (both equal synonyms) in Macedonian: _виножито_ and _божилак_. Then there are the regionalisms _ѕуница_ and *_дага_ (or _/дуга/_ as they say in Kumanovo).


----------



## Orlin

iobyo said:


> How do you say 'rainbow'? We have two words (both equal synonyms) in Macedonian: _виножито_ and _божилак_. Then there are the regionalisms _ѕуница_ and *_дага_ (or _/дуга/_ as they say in Kumanovo).


Ние казваме *дъга*, според мен когнат със сръбското _дуга_.


----------



## iobyo

Orlin said:


> Ние казваме *дъга*, според мен когнат със сръбското _дуга_.



И со рус. ’радуга‘, претпоставувам.


----------



## jazyk

> Ние казваме *дъга*, според мен когнат със сръбското _дуга_.


Duha in Czech and dúha in Slovak.


----------



## marco_2

Orlin said:


> Според мен македонска дума, отговаряща на въпроса на темата, е *бран*: на български е _вълнá_, а на сръбски -_ талас_.


 
Still I found the word _талаз _in the famous but old Bulgarian song: 

*По моря се скитам ази /.../ между бурните талази и ме влачат в тъмнина. *

Is this word still used in any Bulgarian dialects?


----------



## boozer

marco_2 said:


> Still I found the word _талаз _in the famous but old Bulgarian song:
> 
> *По моря се скитам ази /.../ между бурните талази и ме влачат в тъмнина. *
> 
> Is this word still used in any Bulgarian dialects?


It is a good literary Bulgarian word with a slightly quaint oldish flavour. It means a big, sweeping wave, something like a torrent... For instance:
Водата приижда на талази.
To answer your question with greater precision - it should be well understood in *all *Bulgarian dialects.

And I think it derives from the Greek word for "sea"...


----------



## iobyo

boozer said:


> It is a good literary Bulgarian word with a slightly quaint oldish flavour. It means a big, sweeping wave, something like a torrent... For instance:
> Водата приижда на талази.
> To answer your question with greater precision - it should be well understood in *all *Bulgarian dialects.
> 
> And I think it derives from the Greek word for "sea"...



Of course! How that slipped my mind, I don't know: the same is true for Macedonian.


----------



## DarkChild

DenisBiH said:


> _Рибари, стари другари, кротко веслајте кајчето, да не ми прајте бранови, бранови, рацете да си одморам_...
> 
> Mada bi u književnom srpskom trebala postojati i riječ _val_ (ne znam koliko se često koristi). Nego, je li ovo gore boldirano *ми* posesivni dativ?


 
ми = мой, моя, мое
ми = на мен


----------



## Orlin

orlin said:


> 2. Ja bih rekao da je to posesivni dativ, a drugi ne pošto je većina bugara učila u školi da su to *kratki oblici posesivnih zamenica, koji su uvek identični kratkim dativnim oblicima ličnih zamenica*, tako da je to sasvim specijalizirano gramatičko pitanje je li to isti oblik ili ne.


 


darkchild said:


> ми = мой, моя, мое
> ми = на мен


Очевидно Вашето обяснение е правилно, но както вече казах по-горе, всичко се свежда до теоретичен академичен спор. Аз съм учил в училище през 1990-те, че иначе еднаквите фонетично форми се явяват в 2 различни граматически качества: като кратки форми на притежателни местоимения и като лични местоимения в дателен падеж (кратки форми) и само контекстът определя какво точно от 2-те са в даден случай. Интересно ми е Вие какво точно сте учили - може би въпросът заслужава отделна тема?


----------



## boozer

DenisBiH said:


> Nego, je li ovo gore boldirano *ми* posesivni dativ?


Не знам как е на другите езици а и аз самият съм много зле с родната граматика, но не се ли смесват малко понятията? Хем позесивен (притежателен), хем датив (дателен) 

Обяснението на Dark Child е правилно, а аз съвсем лаишки бих добавил:
ми = мой, моя, мое = притежателен падеж, позесивен...
ми = на мен = дателен падеж

Поради горното просто не разбирам понятието "позесивни датив". За мен "позесивни" и "датив" са различни падежи... 

Just in case English is required - to me the possessive and dative are two different cases (as far as Bulgarian goes at least)...


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> Очевидно Вашето обяснение е правилно, но както вече казах по-горе, всичко се свежда до теоретичен академичен спор. Аз съм учил в училище през 1990-те, че иначе еднаквите фонетично форми се явяват в 2 различни граматически качества: като кратки форми на притежателни местоимения и като лични местоимения в дателен падеж (кратки форми) и само контекстът определя какво точно от 2-те са в даден случай. Интересно ми е Вие какво точно сте учили - може би въпросът заслужава отделна тема?




Možda bi se ovo zaista moglo odvojiti u zasebnu dvojezičnu bugarsku/BCS temu? Mislim da se dovoljno dobro razumijemo u ovoj kombinaciji jezika, a stvar zaslužuje svoju temu.

Meni padaju dvije stvari na pamet:

1) Ima li ijedan drugi slavenski jezik kratke oblike prisvojnih zamjenica?
2) Jesu li ovi bugarski kratki oblici prisvojnih zamjenica porijeklom od dativa upotrijebljenog u PD konstrukcijama, makar se danas pravila gramatička distinkcija?


----------



## DenisBiH

boozer said:


> Just in case English is required - to me the possessive and dative are two different cases (as far as Bulgarian goes at least)...



boozer,

Regarding PD, I recommend this thread.


----------



## DarkChild

Orlin said:


> Очевидно Вашето обяснение е правилно, но както вече казах по-горе, всичко се свежда до теоретичен академичен спор. Аз съм учил в училище през 1990-те, че иначе еднаквите фонетично форми се явяват в 2 различни граматически качества: като кратки форми на притежателни местоимения и като лични местоимения в дателен падеж (кратки форми) и само контекстът определя какво точно от 2-те са в даден случай. Интересно ми е Вие какво точно сте учили - може би въпросът заслужава отделна тема?


 Да, така сме го учили.


----------



## Orlin

DenisBiH said:


> 2) Jesu li ovi bugarski kratki oblici prisvojnih zamjenica porijeklom od dativa upotrijebljenog u PD konstrukcijama, makar se danas pravila gramatička distinkcija?


Nažalost ja nisam dovoljno stručni, ali stvarno pretpostavljam da je odgovor "da" jer se u bugarskom prisvojnost izražava "kvazidativno" ne samo kod zamenica nego i u ostalim slučajima: poredi "Книгата *на Иван*" (posedovanje/prisvojnost) i "Давам книгата *на Иван*" (nekadašnji dativ danas zamenjen predložnom konstrukcijom).
U svakom slučaju mislim da mora da se javi neki ko stručno poznaje bugarsku gramatiku da bismo dobili odgovor unatoč tome da ima veoma malo Bugara na WRF i čini mi se da je većina sasvim "nestručna" (barem ne u gramatici maternjeg jezika).

P. S.:


> 1) Ima li ijedan drugi slavenski jezik kratke oblike prisvojnih zamjenica?


Mislim da se u makedonskom posedovanje/pripadnost izražava na isti način kao u bugarskom i zato je verovatno terminologija u pitanju.


----------



## iobyo

Orlin said:


> Mislim da se u makedonskom posedovanje/pripadnost izražava na isti način kao u bugarskom i zato je verovatno terminologija u pitanju.



I wrote a huge reply and then found this:



> Discussing the possessive pronouns in Macedonian and Bulgarian, the author points out that there are formal and substantial differences between the nominal possessive clitics in the two languages, which influence their distribution and frequency of occurrence. Since the Macedonian nominal possessive clitics can refer only to nouns denoting family relationships, the frequency of their occurrence is drastically lower than that of their Bulgarian counterparts – as equivalents to the Bulgarian nominal possessive clitics other than those referring to nouns denoting family relationships, in Macedonian we have non-clitic possessive modifiers and, somewhat less frequently, clausal dative clitics with possessive interpretation. Consequently, the occurrence of both non-clitic possessive modifiers and clausal dative clitics with possessive interpretation is more frequent in Macedonian than in Bulgarian.
> 
> In both Bulgarian and Macedonian, clausal dative clitics with possessive interpretation occur without any restrictions for the type of clause or noun to which they refer. Yet, since the Macedonian clausal dative clitics often occur in clauses in which in Bulgarian nominal possessive clitics are used, the occurrence of clausal dative clitics with possessive interpretation is in Macedonian much more frequent than in Bulgarian. This fact, as well as (a) the use of the Macedonian nominal possessive clitics to nouns of a restricted class, (b) the co-occurrence of clausal clitics with possessive interpretation and nominal possessive clitics and (c) the lack of sharp distinction between the possessive readings of clausal dative clitics and a range of related beneficiary readings, are strong arguments against the assumption that the clausal dative clitics with possessive interpretation originate in the nominal phrase (the DP).


----------



## Fenserka

DenisBiH said:


> Not likely.


I agree


----------

